# Some manny and irritan shots



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey guys, its been a while since Ive posted any pics....here are some pictures I took today of my manny and irritan...It was hard trying to get a nice decent shot of the manny since it chases me and the cam around non stop..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

beautifull, theats the nices iritan and manny I have seen in a long time, they all over 6-7" area it seems, very nice


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> beautifull, theats the nices iritan and manny I have seen in a long time, they all over 6-7" area it seems, very nice


Thanks sirr...the manny is 8+ and the irritan is about 6..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

amazing fish man


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice shots of nice fish. 
How long have you had them?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh thats a beauty. Now am envious.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> amazing fish man


Thanks



> Nice shots of nice fish.
> How long have you had them?


Had them for over 2 years now..



> Oh thats a beauty. Now am envious.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

SWEET

thanx for sharing


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya those are beautiful piranhas. What size tanks are they in?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice pics!! Like the teeth shots of the Manny.


----------



## thegoliath (Mar 6, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the manny is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!

I hope mine will become as yours !!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wow man both fish are amazing


----------



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Amazing fish and great shots of them!!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

couple of quality serras there


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

sweet ass manny


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

yo serge! i was wondering if you still kept p's.

btw, those are some nice fish


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

great looking fish u got htere


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Definitely one of the best lookin manny's I've seen good stuff!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice manny, i really like the dorsal fin, seems larger than normally found.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, I love the manny


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome shots...








Thanks for adding up. Very nice manny and irritans...


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

that manny looks great


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Picture of the month


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks guys...ill get a video up sometime this week...


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Got me a new screensaver.....Wow nice fish!!! That Manny is sick!!!


----------



## Urs2 (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice manny,

how fast is he growing the last two years?

regards

from Germany


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nothing else to say but that man awesome ps you got there


----------

